
Tesla to phase out free supercharging - maxerickson
http://seekingalpha.com/news/3221700-tesla-phase-free-supercharging
======
maxerickson
Oops, the Tesla blog is a better link:

[https://www.tesla.com/blog/update-our-supercharging-
program](https://www.tesla.com/blog/update-our-supercharging-program)

